# Panasonic Microwave runs with door open



## zomidach (Dec 27, 2013)

I just had a problem with my Panasonic microwave. When I opened the door, it started running. Closed the door and it stopped. THX to an older thread on the same subject, I was oriented to the door switches. It was indeed the problem. The primary switch (KW3-OD-A(471), the physically highest of the three switches on the door opening mechanism had the little red toggle knob broken inside its case on the normally opened connection.
Found a universal door switch (can be plugged either NO or NC) at an electronic shop near my house. Total cost of the operation... 8$, one hour time of work and searches, and self esteem by doing it myself.


----------

